

Supreme Court agrees to hear Microsoft challenge to i4i patent - dctoedt
http://www.supremecourt.gov/orders/courtorders/112910zor.pdf#page=4
[FROM OP:] The specific question the Court will decide is: "Whether the court of appeals erred in holding that Microsoft’s invalidity defense must be proved by clear and convincing evidence." (From http://www.scribd.com/doc/36934612/Microsoft-i4i-Cert-Petition-patent-2010.)<p>For more about how cert petitions work, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certiorari.<p>Hat tip: Stanford law prof Mark Lemley http://www.law.stanford.edu/directory/profile/38/
======
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] The specific question the Court will decide is: "Whether the court
of appeals erred in holding that Microsoft’s [patent] invalidity defense must
be proved by clear and convincing evidence." (From
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/36934612/Microsoft-i4i-Cert-
Petiti...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/36934612/Microsoft-i4i-Cert-Petition-
patent-2010.))

For more on the presumption of validity in patent cases, see
[http://271patent.blogspot.com/2009/08/revisiting-
presumption...](http://271patent.blogspot.com/2009/08/revisiting-presumption-
of-validity.html)

For more about how cert petitions work, see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certiorari>.

Hat tip: Stanford law prof Mark Lemley
<http://www.law.stanford.edu/directory/profile/38/>

